# Supplemental Feeding Schedule?



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Despite lots of searching through the forums, there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of solid info about how much supplemental food (food other than the staple cat food - fruits, veggies, meats, baby food, wet cat food, etc.) it is safe to or reccommended to feed so I figured I'd ask.

I want to add more variety to my hedgehog's diet for health benefits and because my one hedgie Chloe isn't so big on the dry cat food kibble lately and needs to stop losing weight so I need to find tasty alternatives for her to eat as well.

Would this feeding schedule be okay? I would of course slowly introduce new foods and very slowly work up to it (ie start with just a few nights a week and slowly work up to every night). It's just with Chloe not eating a whole lot of kibble, I want her to have the option of other foods each night. I would feed no more than a teaspoon each night (since I've read you can feed a tablespoon 3-4 times a week - this way it will amount to about the same amount of supplemental food per week)

Monday - Meat
Tuesday - Fruit
Wednesday - Meat
Thursday - Veggies
Friday - Meat
Saturday - Fruit
Sunday - Veggies

For Meat I would feed a teaspoon: unseasoned meat OR meat baby food OR wellness healthy indulgences meat treats OR a mainly meat wet cat food (I would alternate which I fed on the meat nights)
For Fruit I would feed a teaspoon: safe fruits OR mainly fruit baby food (would alternate)
For Veggies I would feed a teaspoon: safe veggies or mainly vegetable baby food (would alternate)

The fruits would be fruits I know they are okay with digestive wise and the wet cat food would be the wet version of food that they already eat (or at least similar formulas) to reduce upset digestion as much as possible.

Is this too much? Is it better to feed more (ie a tablespoon) less often (ie 3-4 times a week) or is this okay?

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That sounds like a great schedule! I am jealous if Chloe will eat the baby food, Inky never will! :lol: I think a little bit each night, if you are going to be doing a schedule like that, is better than a larger amount less often. Easier on the digestive system to not be going okay, 100% kibble, ehh only 70% kibble, now back to 100% again... each night it would be a set 80% or so (for example) and just the other 20%'s content would be a bit different each night. I don't know, seems like it'd be a bit better... :roll: 

Are you feeding any insects (I can't remember)? I think they are very important too and are a great way to add healthy variety as well.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm glad you think it sounds okay.  I was just worried about feeding too much fruits and veggies per week because I know you're not suppose to because it changes the stool consistency, but I figure with the way I have it spaced out, it should be okay.

To be honest, I'm not sure if Chloe eats the baby food or just walks through it until it's mostly all over her cage. Sweet potatoe flavours seem to be a big hit though. I find that when I offer it in a syringe in the morning time, she'll eat it out of the syringe more than she will when it's on a dish in her cage.

I agree with the consistency factor, it does sound like it may be better to have a more balanced diet throughout the week instead of just randomly throwing in meat and veggies/fruit every few days. 

I do feed bugs as well. Right now Chloe and Puff are getting 4 waxworms and 6 mealies per night and Oakley is getting 3 waxworms and 4 mealies. I am about to add some chopped up superworms in too, so I'll adjust the other bug numbers accordingly. Eventually I may have to cut back on food since I'm feeding lots of fatty insects + mainly kitten/high fat food + the supplemental food but for now Chloe is still losing weight, Puff is barely starting to gain her lost weight back and Oakley is maintaining so I figure I'll just keep going until their weights start to change. 

IMO, I'd rather have Chloe eat more supplemental foods and bugs and gain the weight back she needs to gain, than eat just kibble (which she eats the minimal amount possible of) and keep losing.


----------

